# Créer des filtres avec Mail



## M. Hulot (21 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour je suis en train de switcher de thunderbird vers Mail. Comment peut on créer des filtres de réception sur Mail


----------



## Raf (21 Novembre 2007)

Dans les préférences > régles


----------



## pascalformac (21 Novembre 2007)

en lisant l'aide Mail aussi 
( ca aide bien)


Et en posant ses questions dans le bon forum ...


----------



## Ax6 (22 Novembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> en lisant l'aide Mail aussi
> ( ca aide bien)
> 
> 
> Et en posant ses questions dans le bon forum ...




Oooh l'aut' eh, comment il est agressif   , tes 11 172 messages me font pas peur tu sais


----------

